# Thông báo > Khiếu nại, tố cáo >  Chính thức Khiếu nại và tố cáo thành viên TrungLe lừa đảo, bán hàng thiếu trách nhiệm

## khangscc

Như topic trước, em xin là người đầu tiên đứng ra tố cáo dù không có ý nghĩ nhiều và gây thêm nhiều ấn tượng không tốt nhưng phải làm để diễn đàn hạn chế sự tiếp diễn và cho các bác chưa đủ tự tin hoặc vì lý do gì đó mà trong quá trình trao đổi chưa được như ý mà không có phản hồi tích cực. Em xin nhận lỗi tất cả các trường hợp xải ra đối với gian hàng của em nếu có mà gây sự không hài lòng của các bác thì các bác cứ phản ảnh lên đây hoặc box vào hộp thư của em để em khắc phục nếu còn kịp hoặc rút sợi dây kinh nghiệm.
- Quay lại chủ đề, thành viên TrungLe đã chuyển sang chế độ thù địch với em và cho rằng em làm như vậy là không đúng, ngày mai 14/02 em sẽ lục lại zalo và bổ xung hình ảnh để thêm chứng cứ, hiện tại em bổ xung ít hình nóng nhất buổi tối hôm nay. Việc khách hàng (là em) phản hồi thì không chấp nhận khoản nào cả, đến khi đưa lên diễn đàn thì núng nẩy bảo là chơi xấu chơi đểu hay gì gì đó toàn mấy từ thô tục của dân chợ đen thì khó chấp nhận được, còn thách thức. Nói thật các cụ em chả sợ thằng nào cả nếu nói theo ngôn ngữ gì đen đen  :Wink:  mà không đưa lên đây, và cũng chả ai sợ em  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

CKD

----------


## khangscc

Tiếp theo là đoạn trao đổi qua zalo, dĩ nhiên do nội dung dài quá nên em có bỏ một số nội dung không liên quan đến việc trao đổi trên

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, cuong, HĐình Tâm, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Chí ít thì đến lúc này nó đã có đúng nội dung nhu nó phải có.
Theo dõi bài của bác chủ hàng. Nói thật.. cách dùng ngôn ngữ thể hiện phần nào đó thái độ & phẩm chất rồi.

Việc có đòi lại công bằng hay không thì khó nói với những người không có "tín" và "trách nhiệm". Những rủi ro này là đặc thù của mua bán online. Và cách trị vẫn còn xa rất xa.
Chí ít, hy vọng có thể cảnh tỉnh phần nào. Các bạn mua hàng online thì nên cẩn thận xem xét.
Và để giảm thiểu các trường hợp tương tự nên mạnh dạn nêu lên các trường hợp giao dịch không thành. Người có nhu cầu cũng nên tẩy chai những người bán có cách làm ăn chộp giựt. Dù giá trị lớn hay nhỏ, thì uy tín vẫn là quan trọng.

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, elenercom, khangscc, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào bạn *khangscc* & *Trung Le*

Tôi sẽ ý kiến gộp cho các chủ đề liên quan
- Chủ đề bán hàng http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...VO-encoder-8kg
- Chủ đề cảnh báo http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...ac-trach-nhiem
- Chủ đề khiếu nại http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...eu-trach-nhiem

Đầu tiên nói về việc mua bán:
- Hoạt động mua bán thuần là thỏa thuận riêng giữa 02 thành viên.
- Nội quy việc mua bán nhằm mục đích duy trì trật tự tối thiểu để việc mua & bán không gây phiền nhiễu đến các thành viên khác.
- Dù mua & bán thế nào thì việc tuân thủ nội quy chung của diễn đàn là điều tối cần thiết & phải đảm bảo. Do đó mọi phát ngôn phản cảm đều có thể đưa vào xử lý dù lỗi phát sinh do ai.
- Ngoài các nội quy liên quan, diễn đàn không có cơ chế quản lý người bán cũng như người mua. Do đó, quyền lợi của các bạn, các bạn phải có trách nhiệm tự bảo vệ & giúp người khác bảo vệ. Diễn đàn không thể chịu trách nhiệm, những việc các bạn tự thỏa thuận & giao dịch với nhau.
- Việc diễn đàn có thể làm là theo dõi, cảnh cáo, khóa nick chỉ là động thái giúp ngăn chặn những việc xấu có thể lan rộng thêm. Không đủ chức năng & quyền hạn để có thể giúp các bạn khắc phục sự cố sau khi có rủi ro.

Trở lại vấn đề.
- Rủi ro mua bán, vận chuyển đều có. Việc khắc phục rủi ro cũng như cách thức thực hiện thể hiện *UY TÍN* & *VĂN HÓA* bán hàng của mỗi người có liên quan. Do đó, các bạn cần bình tỉnh để giải quyết. Dùng lời lẽ thóa mạ người khác không có ích gì cho các bạn. Càng làm giảm giá trị *NGƯỜI* trong các bạn.
- Trong Nội quy chung & mua bán, BQT đã nhiều lần nhắc nhở cả người mua & người bán cần cẩn thận trong các giao dịch, cũng như cách thức minh bạch hóa thông tin. Điều này sẽ có ích rất nhiều khi rủi ro xảy ra. Nhưng các bạn, vì lợi ích riêng của mình mà không tuân thủ các hướng dẫn. Các bạn chọn những phương pháp nhanh gọn hơn nhưng kém minh bạch hơn để giao dịch. Khi có vấn đề thì yêu cầu được giải quyết. Trách nhiệm này thuộc về ai?
- Ngoài các thông tin liên quan.. thông tin có tính quan trọng là mật thiết là nhân thân. Tên, tuổi, địa chỉ, tài khoản ngân hàng? Đây là các thông tin mà đương sự rất khó thay đổi & làm giả. Nick diễn đàn, tuy có giải pháp hạn chế, nhưng việc một người sở hữu rất rất nhiều số điện thoại, email như các bạn đã biết. Rỏ ràng là dựa trên các thông tin này hầu như có giá trị rất ít trong việc chặn đứng các thành viên có chủ ý lừa đảo.

Việc tranh chấp trong mua bán, giao dịch là điều không thể tránh khỏi. Do đó việc cảnh báo, yêu cầu được tranh luận công khai để xác định lại vấn đề là điều cần nên làm. Thông qua đó, thể hiện được phần nào UY TÍN cũng như VĂN HÓA của các thành viên có liên quan. Nếu xự việc được thực hiện một cách hợp tình, hợp lý thì càng có lợi cho cả hai. Hy vọng sự việc sẽ được tiếp diễn trên tinh thần xây dựng. Các bên có liên quan đã không bình tỉnh để tranh luận mà dùng lời lẽ có phần đã kích nhau. Điều này không mang lại bất kỳ điều tốt đẹp nào. Dù ai đúng, ai sai. *Nếu các bạn vẫn không tự kềm chế & tiếp tục dùng lời lẽ khó nghe. Tôi sẽ thực hiện việc khóa nick cảnh cáo theo nội quy chung*.

Mới là sự trình bày một chiều, BQT chưa thể đưa ra bất kỳ kết luận nào cho sự việc và sẽ tiếp tục theo dõi thêm.

----------

Bongmayquathem, GÀ TRỐNG, khangscc, thuhanoi, tranhung123456

----------


## khangscc

Cảm ơn BQT đã có ý kiến và nhắc nhở, tuy tôi có nóng tính nhưng phát ngôn chưa đến mức thóa mạ ai cả, chỉ đáp trả hành vi. Việc buôn bán bị lừa gạt như thế này cũng chưa đến nỗi thiệt hại lớn, tôi viết chủ đề cảnh báo này chỉ mang tính chất lưu ý thêm cho các thành viên khác

----------

CKD

----------


## ppgas

Cảm ơn bài cảnh báo của bác Khang.
Công bằng mà nói, việc mua bán của 2 bác chủ yếu diễn ra trên Zalo (hay đúng hơn là ngoài 4r này) là chính. Khi xảy ra sự cố thì gọi ông admin của 4r này, có chút không công bằng cho ông adm nhà mình.

----------

khangscc, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cảm ơn bài cảnh báo của bác Khang.
> Công bằng mà nói, việc mua bán của 2 bác chủ yếu diễn ra trên Zalo (hay đúng hơn là ngoài 4r này) là chính. Khi xảy ra sự cố thì gọi ông admin của 4r này, có chút không công bằng cho ông adm nhà mình.


Đúng rồi, kêu ông Zalo ra bắt đền

----------


## khangscc

> Cảm ơn bài cảnh báo của bác Khang.
> Công bằng mà nói, việc mua bán của 2 bác chủ yếu diễn ra trên Zalo (hay đúng hơn là ngoài 4r này) là chính. Khi xảy ra sự cố thì gọi ông admin của 4r này, có chút không công bằng cho ông adm nhà mình.


À bác hiểu cho em xí, cũng có tí liên quan chứ ạ, bác admin nhà mình quản trị chung theo quy định thôi ạ, về trao đổi thì em toàn trao đổi bên ngoài nhưng topic bán hàng vẫn trên đây, bài viết chủ yếu cho mọi người biết thôi ạ, không quy trách nhiệm cho ai cả, diễn đàn là nơi chia sẽ mà bác, chia rồi xẻ nó khác nữa :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD

Thật tình mà nói.. thì điều đáng tiếc này chẵng ai muốn. Nhưng mà có nhiều vấn đề.. nan giải.

Diễn đàn cho phép mua bán, nhằm mục đích giúp cho người có & người cần có thể biết được nhau. Phần còn lại là tự các bạn tiến hành thỏa thuận. Nội quy nếu có thì cũng chỉ là ràng buộc tí chút cho nó có quy củ. Đâu có cơ chế nào kiểm soát việc mua & bán. Do đó.. nếu bảo rằng việc mua & diễn ra trên diễn đàn thì diễn đàn phải có phần trách nhiệm thì.. để đảm bảo. Diễn đàn cấm tất cả các hoạt động mua bán thì các thành viên có đồng ý không? Theo mình thì phần lớn là không đồng ý, vì dù có gì đó chưa được trọn vẹn, nhưng diễn đàn đã và đang là cầu nối hiệu quả cho rất nhiều thành viên với nhau.

Khi các bạn giao dịch, thành công thì có mấy ai nhớ được là nhờ diễn đàn? Nhưng khi thất bại thì diễn đàn phải mang tiếng xấu, phải nhận trách nhiệm, phải theo dõi, phân xử. Về ý này thì đúng là hơi bất công thật.

Nhưng mà trách qua, trách lại cũng không làm cho tình hình tốt hơn.
- Phía diễn đàn thì nên tìm thêm giải pháp giúm quản lý việc mua bán được tốt & hiệu quả hơn.
- Phía thành viên thì cần tự giác, sáng suốt, đoàn kết bảo vệ lẻ phải. Mạnh tay tẩy chai những đơn vị, thành viên có dấu hiệu gian dối, thiếu thành ý.
- Khi có sự cố thì mạnh dạn đề cập vấn đề, minh bạch thông tin để mọi người đều biết. Thông qua đó cũng đã hạn chế được các rủi ro cho các thành viên khác. Nhiều bạn chẵng may giao dịch không thành công, phần vì cho là giá trị nhỏ, phần vì sợ phiền phức khi công khai trên diễn đàn. Nên âm thầm cho qua. Đây cũng là điều mà bọn làm ăn gian dối lợi dụng vào để có thể ăn đậm, ăn dày xong thì lặn bặt tâm.

Vài lời góp ý. Thanks!

----------


## vpopviet

Theo e thì người mua lúc nào cũng chịu thiệt người bán rồi. 
Nếu lỡ mua trúng hàng tàu lao thì cũng đành chịu thôi, vì mua bán online mà, có này thì phải có kia.
Mình muốn mua mình chấp nhận ruổi ro, k ai bán đồ mà test hết 100% đâu, nên phải giao kèo đảm bảo tin tưởng nhau mà làm ăn thôi.
Nếu phát sinh vấn đề thì tự giải quyết thôi, mỗi người thêm 1 tiếng nói vào thì tình hình căng thẵng thêm thôi, khó mà giải quyết được. 
Nên giờ mỗi người nhườn nhau một đẻ giải quyết êm đẹp
Xin hết ah

----------

khangscc

----------


## tranhung123456

đã xem và hiểu đây là bác khangscc viết bài cho AE cảnh giác 
thì việc mua bán thỏa thuận ngoài 4 rum nhưng khangscc fost bài lên nhằm AE biết mà tránh
nhiều lúc mua đúng hàng nhưng không đúng chất đành chụi thôi (vì là mua bán trên mạng & giao dịch bằng điện thoại Zalo )
nhân tiện đây xin AE nào có bán hàng theo nghĩa lấy chữ tín làm đầu (có lẻ sống dai hơn nữa là thanh thản mà sống hạnh phúc yêu với đời)
THANKS ALL

----------

khangscc

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cảm ơn bác khang. Anh em biết còn cảnh giác với thành viên TrungLe này.

----------

Diyodira, khangscc

----------


## giaock

Em cung mua hang cua bac nay 1 lan nen hieu DC cam giac cua bac khang khi mua hang ko dung chat luong . noi Chung la bac trungle nay deo choi DC . em do rang bac ay lam bao ve Cho Cong ty nen gom hang phe lieu ra ban .

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

> đã xem và hiểu đây là bác khangscc viết bài cho AE cảnh giác 
> thì việc mua bán thỏa thuận ngoài 4 rum nhưng khangscc fost bài lên nhằm AE biết mà tránh
> nhiều lúc mua đúng hàng nhưng không đúng chất đành chụi thôi (vì là mua bán trên mạng & giao dịch bằng điện thoại Zalo )
> nhân tiện đây xin AE nào có bán hàng theo nghĩa lấy chữ tín làm đầu (có lẻ sống dai hơn nữa là thanh thản mà sống hạnh phúc yêu với đời)
> THANKS ALL


Bác thấy các thành viên bán hàng uy tín lâu nay có ai dìm hàng bao giờ đâu, hiện tại vẫn còn tình trạng giao hàng chậm trể không như thỏa thuận thôi, chắc có lẽ vì công việc nên một vài bác còn trể khâu gửi hàng, việc này em cũng không ngoại lệ nhưng một khi trể hẹn thì lúc nào em cũng nhắn tin cho khách cả, các bác lưu ý có lỡ quên giao hàng hay chưa giao được thì việc cần thiết là có thiện chí nhắn cho khách một tiếng đừng im hơi lặng tiếng nhiều khi sinh nghi ngờ thôi  :Big Grin:  Chân thành cảm ơn tất cả các bác đã cùng nói lên quan điểm

----------


## Trung Le

Minh thi đã đoc nhung bài các ban viết..co bác nói minh la bảo vệ. Có bác nói minh bán không ra gi..co nguoi nói minh bán chụp giựt..ban thi nói giong minh có vẻ ko đúng chất cnc..có bạn thi nói cảnh giác đề phòng. Va thằng Khang nói va đưa hàng mình nó mua lên forum...noi hàng minh la đồ vứt đi.. phế thải,, tiền thi tính ăn gian..noi chung đủ cả cái xấu thuôc về minh..bac GIAO đã mua em 2 cái driver 200w mới cứng.bac dùng có lỗi j ko a va giá chắc ko hề đắt.chắc chắn ko.vi nếu có bi lỗi hay đắt bác đã ko thỏa thuân mua tiep em cái còn lại..noi thật em rất thiên cảm kiểu mua hàng cua bác..
Bác tánh bạn bác Giao mà nhận cùng 1 đia chỉ mua em 2 căp ray đó..bac GIAO hỏi giúp em ray có lỗi j không a..chac ko vi hom đó nhân hàng xong nói ok mấy lần,va con trêu đua với em.
Con đúng giong em có pha chút xã hội bên ngoai.ko có kiểu nói cua dân cnc..con nghê nghiêp của em la j cung ko anh hưởng đến 100% hang bán cho các bác.nguon hàng phế thải,,hay ăn trôm,,hay em có cửa mua lai các kcn đâu có sao miễn là hỏng em bù.re bác mua.lãi em bán,,em xin hỏi các bác la thợ ráp máy..cac bác có dám khẳng đinh 100% trong cả cuôc đời khi đi ráp máy cho khách khi hoàn thành hợp đồng là chạy luôn ko sảy ra 1 sự cố gi trong thời gian ban đầu ko.em nghi là ko,, ko 1 thợ máy nào dám khảng đinh điều đó..nhung khi khách goi la bác chay đến ngay để chỉnh sửa lai cho đạt yêu cầu..em cung vậy.. nếu thang Khang nó nhin rõ va đoc kỹ khi em gửi hình ảnh mặt hàng( có hình va tin nó chốt ở zalo) theo yêu cầu mua hàng cua nó qua nd noi chuyen ở ZALO..va em ko công nhầm 6 cái giắc la giá 700k(co hình tờ giấy tính tiền em chụp gửi qua zalo nó xem) thi em va nó sao có cơ sự này..nhung sao khi em mang hang đi gửi va gửi lai chi Nó xem phiếu va giá tiền thi nó lai noi ngay em cố tình cho thêm hàng(em gưi 3 cặp ray 4 blok bản 0.9 dai 22cm co mặt bich giá 200k/1 căp)them vao va giắc nó cứ bảo 80k/2 cái.giá 1 giắc la 100k/1giac 20pin(co hinh ảnh trong zalo) nhầm chụp lợi..em noi thât loai ray này em ko muốn bán ra(nha em đang còn 34cap va 6mat bich nhu nó mua) em muốn giũ lai lam truc z mini bán vi loai này rất hiếm 140 căp ma em bán 1 tuàn hết 100cap.em dũngcnc ở gialam lấy 1 luc 36cap..con giắc 20pin 100k 1 sơi 2 giắc nối dây la giá làng mà..Em giai thich 2 lần nó ko nghe va nói đưa sự viêc lên forum.. các bác thử đặt 1 chút vao hoàn cảnh em.thi các bác sẽ có hanh động ntn..em rất buôn về chuyen xay ra đến mức độ này..ko pải vi lỗi hỏng hang NHƯ NÓ trưng bày,vi hàng trong tay nó bảo hỏng hết là hỏng hết..co thể,em nói la CÓ THỂ hỏng nhưng ko bao giờ hỏng HẾT. nếu hỏng hết thi đống spindle KOVA của bác dũngGAMO giá trị cao hơn gâp 30lan giá 3 bộ step cua nó mua.cung hỏng hết với em(Ăn món cua bác GAMO ngon hơn)..thi sao em pải bán loại hàng đấy cho thằng KHANH khi em và nó chưa xảy ra cãi nhau..va em con thích nó vi là 1 thằng khách mua hang rất nhanh..ko lèm bèm trả giá như nhièu khách khác..1 khách như vậy nếu các bác la bán hàng có muốn bi mất thằng khách đó ko mà bán cho nó hàng đểu..vay em xin noi lai 1 lần nữa la mắt thằng KHANH bị mù lên ko đoc thấy hinh em gửi đơn giá em viết ra giáy chup ảnh gửi cho nó,,,lên khi nó nhin thấy giá tiền nó nhảy dựng lên nói em quá khó nghe em chửi lai la đieu hiển nhiên vi nó xúc pham em.khi em lam đúng như yeu câu mua hàng của nó...va ntn tiep theo cac bác biết.
xong bài này em ko noi thêm 1 từ nào về chuyen này nữa.hang thi em vẫn bán ai hieu thi mua ko hiểu thi ko mua.. vô tình thấy giá em bán rẻ quá loai hang này ko thể hỏng thi cũng đừng gửi tiền vào tk cho em trước. chi coc trước 1the đt vina 100k thôi..coc nhiều quá em mất hút thi các bác có bắc loa chủi hay kiện,,khieu nại em ko nghe thấy j đâu.
   EM XIN CẢM ƠN BÁC NÀO ĐÃ KIÊN NHẪN ĐOC BAI NÀY CUA EM..DU BÁC HIEU RA SỰ VIÊC HAY KO HIỂU..EM CUNG RẤT CẢM ƠN..
♡♡♡♡♡EM MỚI CÓ ÍT HÀNG K0 THỂ HỎNG nhưng giá KHÔNG THỂ RẺ(80K/KG) NHÔM TẤM không có lỗ. (800x210x10)(400X250X15) VA NHÔM CÂY 2 RÃNH(1400X80X80).

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD

----------


## ngocsut

em thật sự cố đọc nhưng ko đủ kiên nhẫn để đọc hết nội dung các bác viết. em chỉ góp ý là bác trung le dù có sai hay nhầm lẫn gì hay không thì bác ấy có vẻ cũng rất bình tĩnh phản hồi công khai trên này rồi. nếu bác ấy làm việc lâu dài thì sẽ có cách xử lý thích hợp thôi nên bác khang cũng bớt căng thẳng đi xíu cho bác trung le giải quyết, bác thẳng thắn bỗ bã thì ae diễn đàn cũng biết rồi  :Big Grin:  nhưng cho nhau 1 tiếng thông cảm bác ạ, nhỡ mình vì nóng giận mà nói sai về người khác thì đáng tiêc lắm. việc này tựa tựa như cái hồi e giận mắng con "em gái" rồi khóa zalo ko cho nó giải thích, nó ỉ ôi mất mấy ngày tìm cách liên lạc rồi e cũng để nó giải thích. rồi cũng thấy mình có phần sai. rồi thương e nó hơn, rồi thì ... các bác biết rồi đấy hehe. Dù đó chỉ còn là kỷ niệm nhưng khi nghĩ lại thấy may vì mình đã ko làm điều gì quá đáng. Đôi lời chi sẻ cùng các bác

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Gamo

Ui, thế con "em gái" của bác giờ là vợ bác à?

----------


## khangscc

Bác Trung à bác nói chuyện cứ như đùa, nói thật bác nhé, thành viên diễn đàn này xung quanh cần thơ có rất nhiều nhé, bác có cần xác minh không hả? driver thì không có tem để xác nhận em đã chọc ngoái không nhưng motor cứng cốt thì tem vẫn còn đấy, nói thật bác đừng buồn, đừng kêu thằng này thằng nọ, bây giờ ông giải thích vụ này đi, đọc hết tin zalo tui đi, gửi mấy đoạn không liên quan thì làm trò lố bịt à ? dĩ nhiên miệng lưỡi không xương mà, phát ngôn từ miệng thơm thì nó thơm, miệng ai thúi thì đối tác nghe sẽ cảm thấy ít mùi vậy thôi.
Chuyện này ông không giải thích rõ ràng tôi cứ xoáy mãi

----------


## khangscc

> em thật sự cố đọc nhưng ko đủ kiên nhẫn để đọc hết nội dung các bác viết. em chỉ góp ý là bác trung le dù có sai hay nhầm lẫn gì hay không thì bác ấy có vẻ cũng rất bình tĩnh phản hồi công khai trên này rồi. nếu bác ấy làm việc lâu dài thì sẽ có cách xử lý thích hợp thôi nên bác khang cũng bớt căng thẳng đi xíu cho bác trung le giải quyết, bác thẳng thắn bỗ bã thì ae diễn đàn cũng biết rồi  nhưng cho nhau 1 tiếng thông cảm bác ạ, nhỡ mình vì nóng giận mà nói sai về người khác thì đáng tiêc lắm. việc này tựa tựa như cái hồi e giận mắng con "em gái" rồi khóa zalo ko cho nó giải thích, nó ỉ ôi mất mấy ngày tìm cách liên lạc rồi e cũng để nó giải thích. rồi cũng thấy mình có phần sai. rồi thương e nó hơn, rồi thì ... các bác biết rồi đấy hehe. Dù đó chỉ còn là kỷ niệm nhưng khi nghĩ lại thấy may vì mình đã ko làm điều gì quá đáng. Đôi lời chi sẻ cùng các bác


Cảm ơn bác, em rất bình tĩnh rồi đấy, em là người rất nóng tính nhưng kiềm chế vậy là đỡ rồi  :Big Grin:  nếu có thành ý thì em bảo là sẽ công khai xin lỗi và xóa hết nội dung mà bác, đằng này sai mà còn không nhận chổ nào cả, em hói bác có ức chế cao không. Việc đau nhất là 3 bộ driver + motor đều không xài được mới là nỗi đau thầm kín vì em ấp ủ cho kế hoạch mà giờ nó vỡ tan tành. Chắc tìm Alpha chơi cho lành thôi

----------


## Gamo

Thú thiệt thì mình ko rõ chuyện gì đang xảy ra & cũng không đủ kiên nhẫn để đọc hết vì đoạn hội thoại của 2 bác dài quá, mình chỉ xin chia sẻ kinh nghiệm của mình thôi: 

Mình có mua vài con spindle của bác Trung Lê, nói chung giá cả được, ngang giá những người khác hay bán cho mình. Bác ấy hơi nóng tính nhưng nói chung cũng nhiệt tình, quay clip test vặn vặn đầy đủ, con spindle bị hư kẹt cốt thì cũng có báo trước, hàng thì ship COD chứ ko CK trước, coi như cũng là điểm tốt. Chỉ có điều mua về mới té ngửa là tất cả spindle đều ko có collet & loại collet này độc quá, chỉ có hãng mới có, giá $1000USD/cái nên mình ngậm ngùi cho vào kho cất. Thì cái này mình cũng ko trách bác ấy được vì bác ấy cũng đã test trong giới hạn của bác ấy.

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Chuyện này tôi rất ức chế ở chổ tính nhầm không xin lỗi. Tóm lại ngắn gọn như thế này
Em mua bác ấy 3 bộ driver + moror ở chủ đề bán hàng đầu tiên của bác ấy (giờ thì bác ấy xóa rồi) xong hỏi bác còn món gì không giới thiệu em mua ship một lần thì bác ấy giới thiệu mấy món và em chọn được như sau: đống dây đai em thỏa thuận 300k, 6 sợi dây 2 đầu jack 3m 20 pin, bác ấy bán 100k/sợi, em trả giá 500/6 sợi bác ấy im re (tưởng đồng ý) chứ không phải tính giá trục lợi như lời bác ấy nói. Tiếp theo là 2 cây vitme có motor là 700k. Xong em lấy tiếp 2 cặp ray 400k (ban đầu định lấy 3 cặp (em có nhằm chổ này tí nhưng bác ấy gọi em đã bảo bỏ ra). Tiếp theo em hỏi bác ấy có puly không, bác ấy bảo để bác ấy tặng để nhớ nhau. tiếp theo em cộng lại tất cả các mục như sau: 1200k+300k+500k+700k+400k = 3100k, em hỏi bác ấy xem lại để em ck, rồi bác ấy nhắn em số tk (em tưởng là đồng ý hết), em ck xong bác ấy tính ra tờ giấy trong đó sai chổ 6 sợi dây ra 700k + thêm 1 cặp ray nừa là 200k tổng bác ấy tính 3500k, em bảo thì bác ấy không đồng ý.
Tóm lại nếu không xét yếu tố trả giá thì bác ấy sai chổ tính nhằm 100k, và vấn đề lớn và gây ức chế nhất là 3 bộ driver không dùng được, 1 con sống nhưng chắc chết hết 1 kênh nào đó, 1 con lên nguồn mà báo lỗi và motor không có lực giử, 1 con im re khi cấp nguồn, 3 cái motor thì cứng cốt 2 con, 1 con còn cố gắn xoay được. Vậy thôi, em định bụng không nêu lên đây nhưng khi nhận hàng thì thất vọng vô cùng nên phải nêu do đối tác không hợp tác và chả có tí thiện chí nào cả

----------


## Nam CNC

Xin đính chính nha Gamo , trong 6 con có 1 cái collet và tao nhường cái đó cho mày xài , có nơi chịu làm collet đó với số lượng 10 cái giá 1000USD nhá chứ không phải 1 cái nhá , 1 cái chánh hãng thì tầm 200 USD.

--- Qua 2 topic có liên quan , em thì nghĩ bác Khang cứ như Bác Quân gì đó ngoài vườn chuối năm xưa .... cứ chỉ nghĩ cho chính mình và luôn la làng thật to để dành công bằng lại cho mình , vụ việc là đã diễn ra rồi , chẳng có gì to tát , nếu nó không đúng như cam kết thì sẽ thực hiện lại theo cam kết vậy thôi , từ từ thong thả rồi mọi việc cũng xong chứ bác hùng hổ nhảy bổ và phán người ta lường gạt vậy thì người ta còn đường lùi và muốn giải quyết nữa không ? 

--- Giờ thì lấn cấn 3 bộ động cơ và drive giá 1.2tr thì giải quyết món này thôi chứ có gì đâu ầm ĩ , vấn đề đơn giản mà. Vậy giải quyết xong rồi việc phán người ta công khai lừa đảo thì ông chịu trách nhiệm sao đây ? vụ này lừa đảo chổ nào khi tiền trao và giao hàng đủ chỉ là không đúng cam kết thôi.


---- Việc ông bán hàng và đây là hảng kỹ thuật , do đó muốn bán nó thì

* thứ nhất là phải hiểu rõ , có đủ tài liệu , bao sống tốt chạy tốt ( ngon hay không tùy người dùng )
* thứ 2 không hiểu rõ , thì phải chụp hình rõ , đầy đủ thông số và sau đó bán mù như hình với giá rẻ .
* thứ 3 muốn bán và làm ăn lâu dài thì phải giữ chữ tín , nói được làm được , chịu thiệt thời gian đầu , chấp nhận giao hàng trước nhận tiền sau theo dịch vụ thanh toán trung gian hay COD .
* Thứ 4 ăn nói , mua bán lịch sự, rõ ràng , không chơi trù ẻo thế hệ trước và sau nhé , cứ ghét thì phang thẳng đối tượng trực tiếp cho nó máu tránh va chạm với đối tượng không liên quan mua bán.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Gamo

Huhuhu...  $100/cái, gõ nhầm nhưng thread ko cho chỉnh lại

----------


## khangscc

Bác Nam nói vậy có phần nào không đúng, nếu không nghĩ việc chung thì em không đưa lên đây nhé, em nghĩ bác có thành kiến vơí em từ vụ driver 5 phase đến giờ hay sao ấy. Em là người rất nóng tính, hay nói chuyện kiểu chợ búa (dân xây dựng) nhưng em không bao giờ xúc phạm ai khi họ chưa xúc phạm mình. Tóm lại một khi đã đưa lên đây thì em đã nghĩ không có chuyện xử lý. Vì nếu có thành ý thì đã gọi tôi một tiếng ngay từ đầu. Việc còn lại thì mod xử lý hai thành viên gây rối này như thế nào thì xử lý, em xin kết thúc tại đây không, em sai, close topic đc chưa bác Nam.

----------


## khangscc

Nhờ BQT đóng chủ đề, cá nhân tôi quậy quá loạn rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

---- Bạn Khang nóng tính thì không ai nói gì cả , nhưng giá như cách giải quyết của bạn có phần điềm tĩnh từ từ suy xét kĩ thì tốt hơn , giữa 2 người khi nóng lên làm gì đó không quan tâm nhưng bạn đưa topic lên đây là chữ nghĩa rõ ràng , vụ việc chưa đúng sai rõ ràng nhưng gán cho 1 người khác lừa gạt là sai , đó là cách nói gán tội , nói cho lấy được.

---- Nếu bạn đặt tiêu đề là nhờ mọi người cho ý kiến về vụ mua bán này , ai đúng ai sai và cách giải quyết thì có lẽ sẽ có nhiều anh em lên tiếng liền , chứ bạn đặt tiêu đề như thế thì kể ra ai lên tiếng kể như là đồng ý kết tội với bạn , vậy bạn xem có mấy ai lên tiếng đây?? và ngược lại với em em cáng cố tránh bạn Khang đế tránh những rủi ro va chạm sau này.

---- Em đâu có quyền gì đâu , tự nhiên bạn hỏi em đóng topic được chưa tự nhiên em thấy em ông kẹ quá .... thôi em lượn luôn.

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Bác Nam nói chí phải nhể, tránh thằng phiền phức thì khỏi gặp phiền phức. Bởi vậy trên diễn đàn đa số đều không muốn phiền phức mà dấu đi cái chưa hài lòng, không minh bạch. Thôi em lượn luôn đây, không ai chơi em biết chơi với ai, chúc mọi người thành công và mọi giao dịch đều thuận lợi. Thân !, kính nhờ BQT xóa dùm topic để mọi người thoải mái bán hàng. P/S: vụ gán tội lừa đảo thì quan điểm em nó khác, không lừa đảo sao giao hàng hư hỏng, driver ko kiểm tra được cũng ko nói đằng này motor cũng cứng cốt. Cách test đơn giản là nắm và xoay thôi mà. Chúc mọi người năm mới thành công

----------


## Tuấn

Em đồng tình với quan điểm phản ánh những thứ chưa tốt của chủ thớt. Đúng sai mỗi người mỗi quan điểm, nhưng không hài lòng thì nên phản ánh, qua đó mọi thứ sẽ tốt dần lên, cả người mua, người bán, người đọc đều có thể rút ra kinh nghiệm cho mình.

----------

khangscc

----------


## ngocsut

> Ui, thế con "em gái" của bác giờ là vợ bác à?


dạ không, em gái thất lạc mới nhận về nuôi ạ. ý em là dù việc có phức tạp đến đâu nếu bình tĩnh giải quyết thì cũng sẽ... giao thông thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trung Le

Em xin noi vao.. ông khang à.em ko dành phần đúng het về tôi.va ông sai toàn tập..nhung ông lai la người có hành động quá HỒ ĐỒ đánh giá nhân xét về 1 con người ma ko chiu nhin va hỏi nguyen nhan tai sao..nhung có thể lúc này ông nhìn ra đieu đó rồi..neu la đung vây thi tôi ko ức ma con cảm ơn ông va tất cả các bác..con nếu vẫn chưa rõ lắm.toi xin ông lắng nghe 1 lần và vứt cái TÔI cua ông đi khoảng 30p..Và em ghi nhận lời anh Nam noi..hom đó ông nhin va xem kỹ lai nd zalo khi tôi gửi ông phiếu tiền va phiếu gửi hàng thi hiẻu ra tai sao tôi lại gửi thành 3 bộ va và sẽ không có những lời nói kiểu CỬA TRÊN với tôi..con ông bảo đã nc qua đt (lúc tôi chủ đông đt cho ông)..đa nói la ko lấy 3 căp nữa chỉ lấy 2cap..100k/1giac20pin xuống con 500k/6giac20pin.. tôi ko nghe thây điều đó tôi đã để lai(neu toi va ông về sau vui vẻ thi ông hieu tôi ko nói dối).ma đơn giản đi 1 thằng NAM 1 thằng BẮC nói ra rồi con pải nhắc lai.nhung thôi tôi nghi hàng ông nhân rồi..tien tôi cầm rôi ae minh đêu la đan ông..la bố là chồng viec chính pải làm la sao cho 2 người đó ko pải sống thiếu thốn(sori về tin tôi gửi liên quan đến trẻ nhỏ.vi thuc ra chi la lời răn minh la bố sống sao cho tốt đưng đê con cái minh pải gánh).len stop chuyen tôi va ông ở đây ai đung sai tư bản thân tôi và ông biết va sửa..em nói vây các bác nghe ok ko a..con 1 viêc nữa la ông bảo 3 bộ step hỏng ông nói trong tình cảnh tôi và ông đều muốn lao vao nhau.may ma bắc giang-can thơ cách nhau 1900km (lên đành lấy chữ phi vào mặt nhau)..hien tại toi còn đủ 2 bộ nữa ở nhà và lẻ ra 5con step.tôi đổi vs gửi vào 2 bộ step tới ông với tư cách va ý nghĩa hàng hỏng thằng bán pải trách nhiệm hàng với thằng mua.(toi noi là TRÁCH NHIÊM PẢI LÀM nhé) lên ông đừng vi sĩ diện( ông KẸ nhu anh Nam nói)mà mở mồm ra hét toáng lên là tôi đéo cần..vi đieu đó là ông thách thức tôi để cho cả ông va tôi ko thể hòa bình. Vi ai tôi cũng có trách nhiệm như vây trừ khi tôi nói giá này ko bao sống chết.ok.toi và ông loai ra khỏi đầu chuyện rồi..va hàng tôi có mà đúng thứ ông cần ông cứ hỏi và có lãi thi ông xúc..minh la đàn ông mà (NAM TỬ VIỆT. ĐẠI TRƯỢNG PHU..ĐẦU DÍNH DẦU NHỚT,,TAY CHẮC CHẮN CẦM CÀLÊ)..vi tôi cung khoái kiểu mua của ông.. chốt la chuyển tiên( toi noi thật). Em(toi) nói het rồi..
em rất cảm ơn nhung lời nói phân tich của các bác làm giảm bớt sức nóng của sự việc của 2 thang em

----------


## Trung Le

> Thú thiệt thì mình ko rõ chuyện gì đang xảy ra & cũng không đủ kiên nhẫn để đọc hết vì đoạn hội thoại của 2 bác dài quá, mình chỉ xin chia sẻ kinh nghiệm của mình thôi: 
> 
> Mình có mua vài con spindle của bác Trung Lê, nói chung giá cả được, ngang giá những người khác hay bán cho mình. Bác ấy hơi nóng tính nhưng nói chung cũng nhiệt tình, quay clip test vặn vặn đầy đủ, con spindle bị hư kẹt cốt thì cũng có báo trước, hàng thì ship COD chứ ko CK trước, coi như cũng là điểm tốt. Chỉ có điều mua về mới té ngửa là tất cả spindle đều ko có collet & loại collet này độc quá, chỉ có hãng mới có, giá $1000USD/cái nên mình ngậm ngùi cho vào kho cất. Thì cái này mình cũng ko trách bác ấy được vì bác ấy cũng đã test trong giới hạn của bác ấy.


Bac gàmo nói thiếu..cai cần để moi nguoi hiểu thêm 1 chút về con nguoi em thi ko nói ra..bac nhớ la em dt nói vơi bác,, nếu bác tìm đc đầu colec em đỡ( trừ tiền) cho bác 1,5trieu(viec này em tự nguyện,,vi ngoài hợp đồng em va bác) sẽ trừ 1,5tr vào lô hàng sau bác lấy..nhung lan sau ko thành công còn vi sao em va bác bit thôi... buồn ông GAMUP này thật

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thì mình trách gì bác đâu  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Thật ra thì theo mình nghĩ là 2 bác đều nóng tính. Bác Khang mấy thread khác cũng nóng, bác Trung Lê mới tham gia bán hàng cũng nóng. Thôi 2 bác chịu khó dàn hòa & xử lý chuyện này đi, trả hàng, trả tiền lại, nhỏ như con thỏ thôi chứ có gì đâu.

Ngoài ra mình cũng góp ý là bác nào mua hàng thì phải chịu khó yêu sách người bán tí, đặc biệt là mua hàng xa. Còn người bán cũng phải cẩn thận, bán hàng mà có trục trặc thì mất uy tín á. Mình cũng có nhiều hàng trong kho lắm mà chưa dám bán vì sợ có trục trặc, bán ko lời bao nhiêu mà mấy lão trên đây thế nào cũng la um sùm  :Wink:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, khangscc

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em thấy bác khang cũng muốn đóng toppic rồi bác trungle không nên giải thích nữa .
nói thật mấy bài viết đầu em còn đọc hết dến đoạn sau các bác viết dài dòng giả thích em cung ko có đọc dc hết 
Vì sự viẹc nó chỉ có thế
Bác khang bị thiệt hại nên nổi nóng là đương nhiên  
bác Trungle có sai chỗ nào thì xin lỗi hoăcxj bồi thường .còn đôi co cãi nhau lí lẽ trên này không có lợi cho bác 
Em đi làm mấy năm có kinh nghiệm nhỏ thế này khi mình làm sai hoặc chưa hoàn thanh công việc bị sếp mắng thì tốt nhất im lặng hoặc trả lời thật ngắn gọn .ông sếp chửi một lúc khong co ai cãi lại là lại thôi mà .đó là cách để sự việc trôi qua nhanh nhất

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

> Em thấy bác khang cũng muốn đóng toppic rồi bác trungle không nên giải thích nữa .
> nói thật mấy bài viết đầu em còn đọc hết dến đoạn sau các bác viết dài dòng giả thích em cung ko có đọc dc hết 
> Vì sự viẹc nó chỉ có thế
> Bác khang bị thiệt hại nên nổi nóng là đương nhiên  
> bác Trungle có sai chỗ nào thì xin lỗi hoăcxj bồi thường .còn đôi co cãi nhau lí lẽ trên này không có lợi cho bác 
> Em đi làm mấy năm có kinh nghiệm nhỏ thế này khi mình làm sai hoặc chưa hoàn thanh công việc bị sếp mắng thì tốt nhất im lặng hoặc trả lời thật ngắn gọn .ông sếp chửi một lúc khong co ai cãi lại là lại thôi mà .đó là cách để sự việc trôi qua nhanh nhất


cảm ơn bác Hải nhé, bác trung có thành ý thì chuyển hoàn tiền và hoàn lại hàng em sẽ chính thức xin lỗi bác ấy về việc em đã làm om xòm lên, còn bác ấy không đồng ý thì em cũng biết làm sao hơn, nhưng em vẫn phải trả lại hàng vì nó có dùng được đâu. Ức nhiêu đó thôi, một vài triệu đáng là gì hả bác, dân vọc sĩ như em đôi khi mở máy phay có miếng nhôm mà gãy đến 4 5 cây dao 120k/ cây thì có đau đâu, đau ở chổ cảm thấy bị lừa gạt thôi

----------


## khangscc

Còn việc chủ đề này chưa đóng mà em muốn lượn đi mà cứ như vong ám vì cứ bị chọc tức mãi không có thành ý. Cần nói thêm cho bác Trung là muốn nhấn mạnh cái gì ở đây mà viết to viết nhỏ, cách viết của bác có đủ thành ý chưa ? Thằng đàn ông là sao và đàn bà là sao ? Định ám chỉ điều gì ? Viết bài coa đọc nội quy chưa ? Xem lại ít nội quy để biết thêm chi tiết.

----------


## khangscc

> Thật ra thì theo mình nghĩ là 2 bác đều nóng tính. Bác Khang mấy thread khác cũng nóng, bác Trung Lê mới tham gia bán hàng cũng nóng. Thôi 2 bác chịu khó dàn hòa & xử lý chuyện này đi, trả hàng, trả tiền lại, nhỏ như con thỏ thôi chứ có gì đâu.
> 
> Ngoài ra mình cũng góp ý là bác nào mua hàng thì phải chịu khó yêu sách người bán tí, đặc biệt là mua hàng xa. Còn người bán cũng phải cẩn thận, bán hàng mà có trục trặc thì mất uy tín á. Mình cũng có nhiều hàng trong kho lắm mà chưa dám bán vì sợ có trục trặc, bán ko lời bao nhiêu mà mấy lão trên đây thế nào cũng la um sùm


hàng trục trặc có gì phải om sòm bác gà, vd như mấy lần em mua hàng step, khi đem về step cứng cốt hoặc mất lực từ thì chủ hàng vẫn vui vẻ nhận lại thôi, có hàng khác bác ấy lại gửi cho em

----------

